# Baden, Tier1K9 tv show in USA?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

My friends in Canada at Baden and Tier-1 K9 will be featured on a few reality TV shows that they have been filming. There is one tonight that will be on Animal Planet Canada called Breeder of the Pack. I’d really like to watch it here in the states but I can’t seem to find a way. *Anyone have an idea of a way to watch Canada shows in NJ?*The best I may do as of now is having someone up there Face-Time the show to my I-pad? For anyone who wants to watch, it will be on at 7 tonight and I think later tonight and again early in the morning. I was around for some of this shooting and it should be interesting to see what they chose to put on TV. I know a few of the things filmed were questionable due to it being a family show…. something about the rounds from automatic ARs getting to close to the dogs and handlers and a few other things? 
There is also another reality show on them that will be on BBC this winter or early spring. I don’t know how I am going to get the right BBC channel in NJ either. This is a link to a teaser for the BBC show. I never got my lazy ass up there for any of the filming but it sounds interesting. I guess it’s all a matter of what the editors decide to show or cut? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLbW1KnWl74 

Below is some online stuff I found regarding the shows…. This should make for some interesting conversation on here to say the least! 

On December 23 at 7p.m Baden K9 and Tier 1 K9 trainers of Swat and military teams will be featured on Animal Planets television program Breeder of the Pack.
This however will not be the first time Baden K9 or its owner Mike McConnery have been in lights.
The most recent take down of Bin Laden brought both the Baden K9 and Mike McConnery names into center stage.
Although still denying any part in the Bin Laden raid Mike McConnery is no stranger to the Special Forces community world wide.
Author of "My Years With a Dogman" and "I Believe What The Dog Says" Mike is now working on his third and fourth books.
With his son Joshua who has partnered with Kevin Whitenect behind the Tier 1 K9 brand he is considered to be the worlds most authority on War Dog training and genetics.
Joshua and Kevin have very successfully created Tier 1 K9 to provide global services to both military and high profile civilian clients.
Having trained both family protection dogs and police dogs for explosive and narcotics detection.
They are also trainers of special units for law enforcement tactical and combat medical purposes throughout the globe.
The Baden K9 and Tier 1 K9 war dog program is highly secret and highly respected by those who now use it.
In fact they have denied one request to train because of a security risk they felt existed to their program.
Earl in 2012 two new books "The Blondi Conspiracy" which deals with both the spiritual aspect and the German secret K9 programs and "Advice From a Dogman" will be published.
Both books are said to be set to bring new horizons into the dog world as they are certain to preovoke discussion and debate.
After all Mike McConnery is a larger than life persona that stands out from mainstream dogdom.
For over 30 years Baden K9 has worked and trained those individuals who to this day remain invisible to the public eye.
Now on December 23 at 7 p.m we will get a glimpse into the intriguingly amazing worlds of Baden K9 and Tier 1 K9.
Then for those in Europe the BBC will be airing a program in January on both Baden K9 and Tier 1 K9 and we have heard through the grapevine the boys have been offered a series as well.
It seems excitement has finally returned to television....................what a relief that will be.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

If they're making a Reality TV show, then I guess Baden must be the real deal?
Is there any truth to the rumor that at the end of the season Joshua will marry Kim Kardashian with Seal Team Six acting as the honor guard and the team K9 as the Ring Bearer?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha, There not the ones making the show. They were contacted by Animal Planet and BBC at different times and two different shows were filmed. The Animal Planet show is The Breeder of the Pack and I don’t know what the BBC show is. Both these shows were “one of”. Its not an ongoing series as of now. Jealousy will eat you up Thomas. No show for you?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Chris, wanna have some real fun?

Who is Baden. I never heard of them!#-o:grin:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Chris, wanna have some real fun?
> 
> Who is Baden. I never heard of them!#-o:grin:


](*,)](*,) 
Ha, It doesn’t matter to most but it really matters to a few. I think there big into sports? \\/


----------



## scott zimmerman (Dec 7, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> If they're making a Reality TV show, then I guess Baden must be the real deal?
> Is there any truth to the rumor that at the end of the season Joshua will marry Kim Kardashian with Seal Team Six acting as the honor guard and the team K9 as the Ring Bearer?


That is too funny. I needed that today, Thomas!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, That's it Chris. I'm jealous of BAAAAAden K9 and the Dogman.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I am watching it now, its on danny dinmont terriers?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Video was interesting...I would watch it...never know what one might learn. Little over the top with the bin laden thing but no biggie


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

My Canada bud is looking too….. looks like 7:30 eastern time, so it should be after the show you are watching… If not I don’t know what to say? But im telling you I was there! Looks like I will be doing the i-pad thing .. anyway anyone wants to watch at it-it should be interesting


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Next, a breed on the border of extinction gets a helping hand to extend their "leash" on life on "Dandie Dinmont Terriers" followed by a look at Baden K9, a highly-praised police and military breeder of "German Shepherds, Dutch Shepherds & Belgian Malinois" (Dec. 23).

http://animalplanet.ctvdigital.net/article.aspx?aid=37262


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

its on at 7.30 now playing


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Next, a breed on the border of extinction gets a helping hand to extend their "leash" on life on "Dandie Dinmont Terriers" followed by a look at Baden K9, a highly-praised police and military breeder of "German Shepherds, Dutch Shepherds & Belgian Malinois" (Dec. 23).
> 
> http://animalplanet.ctvdigital.net/article.aspx?aid=37262


"highly-praised" by who?
I've know a few guys that have worked at Lackland. No one has heard of any Baden K9 dogs being accepted there?
There are a quite a few MWD and Police K9 handlers on the list.
Do any have a Baden bred or trained dog?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Overall I thought the show was pretty good. 
A few issues with the flash bangs as expected but things did work themselves out as the training went on. Good job Jacob!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> "highly-praised" by who?
> I've know a few guys that have worked at Lackland. No one has heard of any Baden K9 dogs being accepted there?
> There are a quite a few MWD and Police K9 handlers on the list.
> Do any have a Baden bred or trained dog?


No one you would know Thomas, but keep looking


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> "highly-praised" by who?
> I've know a few guys that have worked at Lackland. No one has heard of any Baden K9 dogs being accepted there?
> There are a quite a few MWD and Police K9 handlers on the list.
> Do any have a Baden bred or trained dog?


Chris does...

I have seen a couple Baden bred dogs...good dogs...based on my limited experience with them..under normal training situations for normal people, not extreme military testing....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Joby, but for whatever the reason Thomas has some issues with them. I dont think I can or feel a need to change him. I can say I don’t think anyone at Baden is losing any sleep over Thomas ever taking dog sales from them. 
Hey Thomas can you please post that great video of you and your dog at some sport? That video makes me smile when I watch it


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

OK a little need. This is Rich and his 40 pound female (there fine with their pictures being online). Rich is inactive/ retired from SEAL team 10. Still involved in the field and also gives a lot of courses. Im sure he will be glad to speak with you Thomas, but I don’t know if you will get all the info you want? Not because it is secret or anything but because I don’t know if you know what you’re looking for. Ill be glad to set up the call for you if it will help you sleep better?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

And Ill give one of his sites a plug too, maybe Joby will get in shape


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

show looked good to me , dogs looked good , The mals and dutchie looked really solid in temperment and working abilty , the shep was nervous but there was alot of  gunfire and it was her first time i guess, either way ,, things looked ok to me but i dont know anything about baden and what everyones issue with them is ,,


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> And Ill give one of his sites a plug too, maybe Joby will get in shape


does it involve a shake weight thing that I can jerk???


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Na but youll find something to yank =;

just heavy stuff to lift http://tridentfitness.net/aboutus.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Baden K9 has never sold a Baden K9 trained or bred dog to Lackland. I have never heard of any Baden K9 trained or bred dog
working with any United States Law Enforcement Department.
Now if you'd like to prove me wrong Chris? I'm waiting.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Douche bag… what do you think the TV show that was just on was about? It was an officer who was replacing his Baden dog that he worked for 10-years with another Baden dog. I know of bunch of Baden active LE dogs within an hour of my house. Maybe an hour and 20 minutes… depending on traffic, good old NJ. That’s great that “you never heard”


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Douche bag… what do you think the TV show that was just on was about? It was an officer who was replacing his Baden dog that he worked for 10-years with another Baden dog. I know of bunch of Baden active LE dogs within an hour of my house. Maybe an hour and 20 minutes… depending on traffic, good old NJ. That’s great that “you never heard”


Wow. Too be fair, Chris, Thomas is obviously not the only member of this board who is not exactly enamored with Baden dogs. A simple search brings up a number of threads, including this one:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/baden-promo-video-8318/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Wow. Too be fair, Chris, Thomas is obviously not the only member of this board who is not exactly enamored with Baden dogs. A simple search brings up a number of threads, including this one:
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/baden-promo-video-8318/


Hi Susan

Not a big deal, I just consider the source. Chrissy has been pimping Baden K9 for years. He probably believes all those
Guenther and the Ancient stories and doesn't ever use a ball or tug with his dogs. LMAO
I think Chris is a male version of Cath Amodeo (is she still around?) They drink the Kool Aid and think everyone else should too.

Chris

I told you I was deleting any more PM's unread, so don't waste your time sending them


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris: Baden provide dogs for special forces? Are we talking American, Canadian or both?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a link to a discussion from TEN years ago.
http://leerburg.com/webboard/thread.php?topic_id=3993&page=2
Looks like more of the same is still going on today. Like PT Barnum said "There's a sucker born every minute" As long as that's true, Baden will stay in business. :-(
Is Joshua the son of Mike Sr or Mike Jr?


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Douche bag… what do you think the TV show that was just on was about? It was an officer who was replacing his Baden dog that he worked for 10-years with another Baden dog. I know of bunch of Baden active LE dogs within an hour of my house. Maybe an hour and 20 minutes… depending on traffic, good old NJ. That’s great that “you never heard”


Chris, 

Your dog is from Baden, right? Mike and I are actually in NJ visiting my family and, if you didn't mind and weren't too far, we'd like to see what your dog is all about. I've personally never seen a Baden trained dog, nor has Mike. Not trying to pick a fight here, just honestly curious about the type of dogs they are producing. I've heard a lot of mixed opinons of Baden dogs. I always like to see things first hand and Mike would like to work him.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Ariel,

I must admit that you have a huge amount of testicular fortitude to take Mike anywhere near civilized folk. Good Luck.. and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

I went to train with 2 separate groups who were affiliated with Baden when I was in Latin America. One was still affiliated with them very closely, having dogs (malis and dutchies) directly from them, and the owner of the operation said he was very close with the family. The other guy had a bigger operation, and had actually mentored the first guy, but he started using tugs and balls for training, so the first guy stuck with baden techniques and they eventually split. Both are light years ahead of any other trainer I ran into in that part of the world.
They both seemed like good trainers, their dogs were well trained and very real. What I didn't like about it was all the pride and secrecy crap...kinda cultish actually lol. Anyways, I'd try a dog from them if it was what was needed and the funds were available.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Robby Richard said:


> I went to train with 2 separate groups who were affiliated with Baden when I was in Latin America. One was still affiliated with them very closely, having dogs (malis and dutchies) directly from them, and the owner of the operation said he was very close with the family. The other guy had a bigger operation, and had actually mentored the first guy, but he started using tugs and balls for training, so the first guy stuck with baden techniques and they eventually split. Both are light years ahead of any other trainer I ran into in that part of the world.
> They both seemed like good trainers, their dogs were well trained and very real. What I didn't like about it was all the pride and secrecy crap...kinda cultish actually lol. Anyways, I'd try a dog from them if it was what was needed and the funds were available.


Are those the dudes in Costa Rica down by the beach?


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

Yup, lol they are out in the middle of no where, and literally like 7 km from each other (hence why they worked together before). And it takes LONG hard drive to get to either one of them. I used to live in the same province, and it would still take me 2 hours of horrible roads and several river crossings to get there. Of course I was out in the boonies too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Robby Richard said:


> Yup, lol they are out in the middle of no where, and literally like 7 km from each other (hence why they worked together before). And it takes LONG hard drive to get to either one of them. I used to live in the same province, and it would still take me 2 hours of horrible roads and several river crossings to get there. Of course I was out in the boonies too.


I lived in Huacas de Hojancha. That is a tiny hamlet in the mountain range east of Nicoya. We own a couple of businesses in Villa Real just outside of Tamarindo, Guanacaste Province. I'm married to a Tica. I was retired but had to return to the US for healthcare. 

I spoke to those guys a few times. The OP trained with them in CR. They typically sell protection dogs to rich Gringos for big bucks.

PS- The roads in CR stink. You should have seen them 20 years ago.


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, I lived between santa cruz and tamarindo in a town called lagunilla. My wife is tica as well. Just moved up here in june after 9 years...basically just biding our time before heading back. 
Yeah, they make it a point to only sell protection dogs now. I was there when they showed there dogs to the police lol, the police were expecting some dogs biting a sleeve, and werea bit overwhelmed and downright scared. I think its better that way, as you know most of the local pd are quite corrupt and probably would've abused the use of those dogs anyways


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

We had one Baden dog come to the club to train and I've met a couple of supposedly 'Baden' puppies. I wasn't impressed, though they all put on a good show when pushed.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Robby Richard said:


> Wow, I lived between santa cruz and tamarindo in a town called lagunilla. My wife is tica as well. Just moved up here in june after 9 years...basically just biding our time before heading back.
> Yeah, they make it a point to only sell protection dogs now. I was there when they showed there dogs to the police lol, the police were expecting some dogs biting a sleeve, and werea bit overwhelmed and downright scared. I think its better that way, as you know most of the local pd are quite corrupt and probably would've abused the use of those dogs anyways


I know "your" town. I lived in CR three different times over the years. I live in Arenal and Drakes Bay (Bahia Drake) years ago.. I was in Drakes Bay before there were passable roads or electricity. The only way in or out was panga (small boat). Loved it.

When I was there last time my male Dutchie had a live bite on a thief in downtown Nicoya. The crook was trying to rob something out of the back of my truck.

The cops showed up after and just laughed.:grin:


----------

